# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  ألف مبروك المولود أم عمر جعله الله من ابناء الوطن الصالحين

## Jazrawy

*الف حمد الله علي السلامه و المولود مبروك و من ابناء الوطن الصالحين 
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*مبروك و حمدا على السلامة.
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*مبرووك  وحمدلله  سﻻمه
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*مبروك ام عمر  ربنا  يحفظو  ويجعلو من ابناء الوطن
الصالحين البارين  بالاهل  والمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الف مبروك الاخت ام عمر وحمدلله على السلامة
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*الف مبروووووك وحمدا لله على السلامة
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*حمدلله علي السلامة ام عمر جعله  الله ابنا بارا بكما واقر به اعينكم وجعله من ابناء الوطن العاملين
*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*الف مبروووك حمد الله على السلامة
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*مبروك وحمد لله علي السلامة
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*مبروك و حمدا على السلامة يا أخُت و من الأبناء الصالحين .
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الف حمدلله علي السلامة 

ومبروك المولود يتربي في عزكم
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مبروك ام عمر وحمدا لله على السلامه ويتربى فى عزكم ان شاء الله
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الف مبروك ام عمر المولود جعله الله من البارين بوالديه
وحمداً لله على سلامتك
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*






*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الف الف مبرووووك
وحمد الله ع السلامه
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله الصفوه زادوا بقدوم مولود أم عمر .. مبروك وحمد الله على السلامه .. وبالسلامه أم عمر ومبروك لجميع أفراد الأسرة ولجميع عضوية المنبر فردا فردا 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*مبروك و حمدا على السلامة.
*

----------


## الدسكو

*مبروك الامير الجديد
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مبارك المولود وحمد الله على السلامة ام عمر
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*ألف حمدا لله على السلامة ومبروووك ام عمر وابو عمر المولود  وان شاء الله يتربى في عز والدينه ..ويا الزعيم جاك زعيمي  ربنا يحفظه ..
                        	*

----------


## sara saif

*الله اكبر حمدالله علي السلامة يازعيمة -- ومبارك عليكم الزعيمي -- يتربي في عزكم -- ان شاءالله 

*

----------


## برعى القانون

*الف حمد لله على السلامة وربنا يجعله باراً بوالديه . 
*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*الف مليار مبرووك والحمد لله علي سلامتكم.
                        	*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*الف الف مبروك وحمدا لله على السلامة 
*

----------


## kampbell

*الف مبروك جعله الله من البارين بكما و حمد الله على السلامة
*

----------


## tolowss

*الف مبروك جعله الله قرة أعين لوالديه.
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الف مبروك وحمد لله علي السلامة
جعله الله بارا صالحا نافعا،،،
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الف حمداً لله علي السلامة أم عمر
مبروك المولود وان شاء الله يتربى في عزكم 
*

----------


## حسن زيادة

*اللهم اجعله من البارين الحامدين الساجدين
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*ألف مبروووووووك بقدوم الفارس الأحمر الجديد وربنا يحفظه  ويديم عليكم الصحة والعافية 
*

----------


## سامرين

*الف الف مبرووك وحمدا لله علي السلامه
ربنا يخلي ويحفظه ويفرحك بيهو يارب
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*الف مبروك وحمد الله بالسلامة وربنا يبارك لكم فى المولود ويحفظو
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*حمدا لله علي السلامة ام عمر والمولود مبروك 
وتحياتي لابي عمر
                        	*

----------


## UM OMAR

*جينا ليكم والشوق دفرنا
شكرا جزراوى شكرا مريخاب اونلاين
                        	*

----------

